# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Ajouter un item dans une liste Sharepoint

## lesanglier

Salut  tous !!

Quelqu'un aurait-il un tutorial (qui fonctionne) permettant ajouter un item dans une liste Sharepoint par l'intermdiaire d'un formulaire Infopath ??
Un peu comme ceux-ci : 

http://www.infopathdev.com/blogs/mat...-InfoPath.aspx

http://blogs.msdn.com/infopath/archi...oint-list.aspx

Dans les 2 tutos ci-dessus, j'arrive bien  rcuprer/afficher les items de ma liste, mais impossible d'en ajouter...

Merci ! :-)

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

S'il est possible de faire du code, c'est beaucoup plus facile.

Dans ce cas la, il sera possible de passer par un webservice SharePoint.
Voir mme du modle objet sharepoint si tu es avec un form services (en modle objet, a se fait en 5lignes...).

Cordialement.

----------


## jff42

Bonjour
Je ne comprends pas le besoin :
la promotion des champs Infopath ne convient pas ?

----------


## billout rm

A confirmer par l'intress mais je penses qu'il voulait insrer dans une liste une certaine valeur. Mais  priori, d'aprs la question, ce ne serait pas enregistrer un formulaire dans une bibliothque de formulaire en ayant des variables promues.

A voir

----------

